# albino and normal cali kings



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

just a quick question, i am looking at some kings soon and wanted to breed totally different colours. do you know what the colours would be if i bred a normal cali king (black white bands) with an albino cali king? could people show me pictures of snakes what have been bred with these parents?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Albino X Normal = .

100%Normal HET Albino.
--------
Albino X Normal HET Albino = .

50%Albino.
50%Normal HET Albino.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

what would the babies look like would tey all look like the normal or all like the albino all will their be half and half


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

hi mate they would look normal but have albino blood so het albino cheers


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

how comes they would looklike the normal couldnt they come out as albino im really confused as to how they will all look normal


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry if i sound like a total noob its just because the only snake i have ever bred is normal western hoggies with the colours


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

albino is recessive and the normal (wild) colour is dominant. That means that the wild colour will 'hide' the albino colour. You'll only get visual albinos if your normal carries a hidden albino gene or if you grow on one of the babies and breed it back to your albino. 
Each of the babies will inherit one gene for each characteristic or trait from each parent so it'll have two for colour, two for pattern etc... one from mum, one from dad. 
Dominant traits only need a single copy to be visible, recessive traits need two. All of the babies from this pairing will be het (carriers of) albino. 

Does that make sense? Hang on... let me try this again...

Kat


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

*Genetics: Back to Basics*​ ​ For every trait or characteristic, an animal has two individual genes, one from mum and one from dad. Each pair of genes is situated side by side on a locus.
Each pair of Loci governs what a specific part of the animal looks like e.g. its eye colour or coat type.
The individual genes on each locus can be the same (homozygous) or different (heterozygous). 

*Dominance*
A dominant trait needs to only have a single copy present on its locus in order to show in the animals’ phenotype (the way it looks) and so can override any recessive gene present. A dominant gene will show in the animals’ phenotype in exactly the same way weather it is heterozygous for that trait (a single copy of the gene) or homozygous (two copies). 

*Dominant traits can be Heterozygous or Homozygous for their characteristic and will still look the same. *

*Recessive*
An animal must be homozygous for a recessive trait in order for it to manifest in its phenotype (to show in its physical characteristics). If the animal it heterozygous for this trait it is known as ‘het’ for the gene and the recessive characteristic will be hidden. For example a normal corn snake with an amelanistic parent will be ‘het’ for amelanistic because it will have inherited an amel gene from the amel parent. It will look normal but if bred to another amel or another animal carrying the amel gene it will produce amel babies.

*Recessive traits must be Homozygous in order to be visible. They can be carried unseen by an animal with a dominant, visual trait making the animal Heterozygous for the characteristic. *

*Co-dominant*
A co dominant animal when bred to a normal will produce 50% normals and 50% co-dominant. 
A good example of this is the enigma gene in leopard geckos. An enigma bred to a normal will give you 50% enigma babies and 50% normals. 

*Co-dominant genes look exactly the same in their homozygous state as they do when the animal only has a single copy of the gene. *

*Incompletely dominant*
This term is often wrongly used interchangeably with the term co-dominant. This is probably because a lot of co-dominant traits are also incompletely dominant. 
An incompletely dominant gene looks visually different depending on whether the animal is homozygous or heterozygous for that particular trait. 
Mack Snow in leopard geckos is a good example. A mack bred to a normal will give you 50% macks and 50% normals. The mack snows from such a mating only have a single snow gene - the gene sat next to it on its locus is a normal one. But it still looks like a mack snow!
A mack bred to a mack will give you 50% macks, 25% normals and 25% super snows. Super snows are a homozygous mack snow and they look rather different, lacking any yellow pigmentation at all and have a very linear appearance.
 Another example is the silk back bearded dragon. The silk back is a homozygous or ‘super’ form of the leather back gene. 

*Incompletely dominant genes are those that look markedly different in their homozygous (‘super’) and heterozygous forms*


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

so what your saying is if i breed them the babies will all be nomal coloured but carry the albino gene. then when they are adult if i bred them to a albino there is a chance that the babies will be albino coloured


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

yes. If you breed the babies together you'll get 50% normals, 50% albinos.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

so when you say 50% normal and 50% albino you mean visible colours so half babies will be albino and half normal


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

yes. you got it.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks this has really helped


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Good! I like being helpful :2thumb:


----------

